# sensible heat and replacing a 5-ton unit



## trevor.williams9 (10 mo ago)

Here’s the issue. Advice much appreciated . We plan on replacing a 5-ton Lennox (HSXB15-060) with a 5-ton Trane XR16. The Lennox unit cooled 3200 sq ft without problems for 15 years but leaked 6 lbs of refrigerant last year. Wrightsoft sizing calculations indicate that we need a unit delivering about 60,000 BTUh sensible cooling and 6,500 BTUh latent cooling (setpoint 77F). The Trane replacement delivers a little more than 40,000 sensible BTUh’s and so appears undersized. I assumed all 5-ton units delivered much the same cooling output. If so, how come the Lennox worked so well? Does the 5-ton Lennox deliver more sensible cooling than a 5-ton Trane? Is there a lot of variation between nominally equivalent units in the same environment, in terms of sensible heat delivered?


----------

